# Limbo



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

All I was getting I Dont Know's so today, sgtarted the 180 today. I must say that I hate being in limbo, is it sad that I see things in black and white - either you want to work on it or you dont. But he sees it in color- I dont know.

Moving in either direction either R or D would be better then where I was at- Limbo... I know it is only day 1 but I already and feeling better.

I would feel alot better if I had a job. It is so hard to find a job with a set schedule being as I am the only one here.


----------

